# Osama Bin Ladin drinking game! (students :D)



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey anyone played this drinking game?, played it last night and it was stupidly epic, gotta be done with people whose got banter though


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

explain how you play it, for those of us who work.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Guys, this is modelled on the Ring of Fire/ Circle of Deat/ Kings game. We are well aware of that, and don't deny it. We have just bin ladenfied up the rules a bit to make it a bit more terrorist friendly!

HE'S FINALLY DEAD! So this calls for a celebration, and of course, the Osama Bin Laden drinking game! Here we go, Terrorists!

Place a pint glass in the middle of the table, and then fan the cards around the pint glass face DOWN. Each player in turn, choose a card!

2 - Osama Card - The person who draws this card becomes Osama. All other players must refer to this person as "Osama" or "Hide and Seek Champion" If anyone fails to do so, take a drink. (this applies regardless of any rules created by players, see J)

Also the holder of this card can pass on 1 forfeit to another player (But not a suicide bombing)

3 - Freedom! No wait... I lied. Take 3 drinks

4 - Nominate a terrorist - 4 drinks!

5 - American Bombings - The recipient of this card keeps it and it is used at their discretion. To use, the holder must shout "Get to the chopper" and jump up.

All other players must do the same. The last player to do it must do a shot. Only valid once.

6 - Turban Card - Whoever draws this card must wear a turban. If you do not have one, or have access to a local turban store, use a towel or some other variation.

Whilst said person is wearing their turban, they must speak in a foreign accent as one of Bin Ladens followers.

If at anytime they do not speak in an accent, and it is noticed by other players, 3 fingers or their drink must be consumed.

When another 6 is picked up, the turban passes to them.

7 - Hell. Yes, we all know that in the tradional game of Kings/Ring of fire, 7 should mean Heaven.

However, Bin Laden has clearly gone to Hell. When this card is picked up, the user, at their discretion, Touches the ground (Hell) and shouts 'Praise Allah!' The last player to do this drinks.

8 - Hide and Seek Card - Not since the days or Maddy McCann and Anne Frank, have we seen such an adept player at hide and seek.

To carry on his hobby, this is the card for it. The recipitent of this card is now missing.

Anybody who acknowledges the player who is 'missing' (reference to, deliberate eye contact or speaks to) must drink.

9 - 9/11 - Osama is infamous for the 9/11 terrorist bombing attacks. So whoever picks up this card must do a bomb themselves. Preferrably a jagerbomb.

However, if you do not have access to said drink, you can either take 2 shots or drink half your drink. Take one for the team.

10 - Even Bin Laden needs to ****. Toilet Card

J - Bin Laden was a tacitcal terrorist who had his followers follow his rules, and this game is no exception. With the J card, you assume the role of tactician

and everybody must follow a rule you decide.

Q - Taliban Interrogator - Recipient keeps the card and becomes The Interrogator.

For years and years the US Government had many unanswered questions about Bin Laden.

Now it's Bin Laden's turn to ask the questions! But he's sneaky - if you answer any of his questions, YOU DRINK!

K - Bin Ladens Party Glass. As everyone knows, Bin Laden wasn't caught for so long because he was out at a different girls every night, made him difficult to catch.

He liked to party, so do we. Pour 1/4 of a pint of whatever you are drinking into the communal pint glass. Last King... you know.

A - Party Time! We've caught the bastard! Everybody down your drinks in celebration, and then fill them back up. Everybody must go round the table in turn,

saying "Obama" and then the next player "Osama." The person to break the chain or hesitate too long takes 4 fingers of their drink.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

You should take the idea to 'dragons den' lol


----------

